
Show HN: Traken, Clear Mobile Dashboards for Devs - midito
https://www.trakenapp.com
======
midito
Hi! I'm Miguel, founder of Traken. We are a fully bootstrapped startup from
the Canary Islands (Spain).

We've created a platform where you can build clear mobile dashboards, not only
for metrics but also for business operations or device monitoring.

Traken is a product made for developers, by developers. Integrating Traken
dashboards with your data source is as easy as discover a RESTful service.

Our approach is deliver simple and effective mobile dashboards, believing in
"less is more".

In Traken, you can also receive push notifications. Be sure of missing
nothing!

Traken is free to use with our "Solo" plan. If you need more users or push
notifications, I'll be glad to give any member of the community a paid account
for free during an extended period.

Any questions or feedback would be more than welcome :)

Best, Miguel

------
sprobertson
A suggestion for the website: the one thing I really want to see is a picture
of the dashboard. I think I saw one amidst the airplanes and coffee shop
shots.

~~~
midito
Totally agree with you. I'll work on it. Thanks the feedback!

